# Annoying Family Comments about Giz



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

*Takes a deeeeep breath*

Everyone knows how I love Gizmo. He is my baby, my little wonderful baby boy, I would do anythign for him and I don't care what people think....but

We had my Mother in law babysit Gizmo for the day, she had him all day and loved it...so I drop by my husband's Aunt house to pick him up, they were having a get together. My mother in law is gushing to me and telling me about Gizmo's day, what time he ate, if he "went" etc. and she was telling me to pick up Gizmo's bag at the house because she forgot it. (I have a bag for Gizmo with some toys, his leash/harness a bottle of water, food, some beandryl and baby aspirin, treats etc.) 

His Aunt rolls her eyes as we're talking and loudly says "OH MY GOD, you'd think they were talking about a child, does he have a diaper bag too?" and off they go on a tangent of we should have a real child instead of paying so much attention to the dog yadda yadda yadda...

So I hugged Gizmo and said out loud "Let's go Gizmo from these bitter old people..."

I then kept asking my MIL about his eating, because since he is teething he is barely eating, and again they say a sarcastic comment...so I had enough and said..."He is my dog, like my child, and I treat him any way I want, frankly I don't care what your opinions are" and left it at that...

I am still annoyed....but getting over it...

They have a problem with the fact my husband and I don't want kids...unless an accident happens we aren't having any....and they have such an "issue" with it...telling us how "Good CHristians have kids, that it's selfish to not want any," BLA BLAAAA BLAAAAAAAAA

At least my hubby, my parents, and my mother in law love Gizzie...even though my hubby isn't as nuts over him as me, in that I literally think of him as my kid...LOL...he loves him and was upset too..

Grrrrrrrrrrrr at dumb people.. :x


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Ugh!! I'm sorry you had to deal with that. I have dealt with minor comments from family too. My husband makes an occasional remark about how I treat Angel better than him. My dad and aunt both think I am insane for babying her the way I do. I was talking to my dad about changing her food to RC and he made a comment that I was spending too much money on "just a dog". That store brands should be more than adequate for her. After all, she's "just a dog." 

I know animals don't mean as much to some people as they do others but when I get comments like that, I take strong offense to it. Was like when I had my rats and they both ended up being put down due to cancerous growths. My dad said, they are just rats... get new ones. Very frustrating.

Some people just don't understand how much we care for our babies... human or canine! I could not possibly love Angel more if I had given birth to her. She is just as much my baby as my daughters are. She knows I would do anything for her and trusts me completely. I am so proud of her and take pride in the strong bond that we share. It is unfortunately that many people will never feel that kind of bond or understand it. 

 :roll: :x


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Take a deep breath....count to ten.....now.... _SCREAM _at the top of your lungs!!! :lol: There, don't you feel better?  

It is unfortunate that some people, including family, seem to think everyone should fit into their preconceived mold - whether it be on the issue of having children or how you treat your pets. I really think it is inconsiderate of people, but I guess that is just the way some folks are. 

It is really no one else's business whether you chose to have children, or how you treat Gizmo. I know it is frustrating, but I would just try to ignore them as much as possible.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

i know it annoys me abit when deano is with me my mum always go you mard him, your making him soft, he acts like a baby when he's with you, dont be so soft with him! but to me if he wants picking up or sitting on my knee i do it unless im obviously busy. it drives me nuts!


----------



## EvieG (Jun 6, 2005)

I have noticed that if I respond to ugly comments like that, people will continue to make them, either because they think they need to advise me further or because they think it is funny to get a rise out of me. BUT, my mother started out not really wanting to love Friday because she "didn't like chihuahuas" to REALLY loving her and actually referring to herself as Friday's "granny". She has totally caught on to Friday being one of her grandbabies. And look at her now!


----------



## jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

Some people just don' t understand. My sister has a Maltese she does not have any kids she don't think she can. she loves him alot we treat him as if he is her son because he is. Christmas and birthdays he gets gifts every year other people think that is weird. It is so funny when she comes home from work he has all his toy all around the house she'll fuss at him he'll fuss right back i'll tell her see this is you going thur the teenage years. So tell people to get use to it he is here to stay. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Forget them They are the ones missing out by not having the special love that you and Gizmo have . I couldn't love Auggie anymore if he were a human family member and if people don't like it they just don't have to be around me. I don't want to be around them either As far as kids go I find it far more selfish that they think you should have them to satisfy them and not you. :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Auggies Mom said:


> Forget them They are the ones missing out by not having the special love that you and Gizmo have . I couldn't love Auggie anymore if he were a human family member and if people don't like it they just don't have to be around me. I don't want to be around them either As far as kids go I find it far more selfish that they think you should have them to satisfy them and not you. :wave:


I couldn't agree more! You love Gizmo and he loves you and that's all that matters. Forget about them. If they care about you and your feelings, they wouldn't say things like that to hurt you! You've got Gizmo's love and that's more than they can give!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Some people just don't understand how we can love our dogs/cats/pets like they really are our kids. I get the same comments too. But my pets are my family...too bad people can't be more open minded sometimes. :roll:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

*sigh* i know how you feel. some of my husband's family used to be like that too...his aunt even made a comment about children also, saying something like "you should have a baby instead of having a dog you treat like a baby." I went on to tell her that i really don't care what anyone thinks...i'm only 19 and i don't want a kid right now (not to mention i CAN'T have kids, something his family is in denial about too) i don't even let it get to me the way it used to. my MIL has changed a lot, she used to make fun of the fact we treat chico like a baby, but now she just loves him and calls herself "grandma" to him. 

i don't understand why people would get so mean because we treat our dogs like princes or princesses...i mean, thats what we got them for, isn't it? to have something that depends on you and in turn loves you, gets spoiled and is all around just happy they have found their family...i don't know what i'd do without chico...and as far as i'm concerned, anyone who doesn't like the way i am with my dog can kiss my (_|_)


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Reading all that makes me happy that I grew up in the home I did. My parents are animal lovers and, ever since we were children, they always impressed upon us that if something were to happen, we were to make sure the animals got to safety before us and we were never to speak ill of anyone's animal - we could talk bad about the owners though.  

None of my siblings or me are married or have children, other than our pets. My parents love Cooper and OmaKitty more than me and, in fact, they usually ask how they are before they inquire about me when they call. Last Thanksgiving, OmaKitty and I were having problems as I drove up to their house (she was going crazy and scratching me to death) and my father came out to my car, opened the passenger door, picked up Cooper (ignoring the mauling I was going through) and walked back inside while hugging "his boy" until he almost burst.

I wish everyone was like that (with the exception of my mauling) with their pets and their family's pets. It's so nice to walk into my parents' home and know that whatever happens, my pets will leave even happier than they were when they arrived.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Ignoramus! How insensitive and what a 'holier than thou' attitude. :x They're really not worth being upset over. It doesn't matter at all what they think, you're happy, you're loved by the people and precious chi baby who count. You're the lucky one. One of my daughters has asked me if it would bother me if she never intended to have children and I told her her of course not, that I respect her and love her unconditionally and she has the right to make her own choices in life. She said she could possibly change her mind later but that was how she felt at that time. She has some older friends who seem very happy 'childless' and have a very full and busy life.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

:tongue1: to those ignorant family members. I think you handled it perfectly.

My family is well aware of how much Lily means to me so even if they were tempted to make a comment they wouldn't, out of respect for my feelings. My dad and my brother think Lily is cute and they know I spoil her something awful. My mom thinks Lily is one of her grandchildren and she thinks I don't spoil her enough. :lol: 

The first time I brought Lily to meet my family my mom gushed over her from the minute we walked in the door. I'm like, "Hey, I'm here too. Who do you think drove?" :lol: 

To quote my mom... "I couldn't love Lily more if you'd given birth to her."


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

And BTW, the decision whether or not to have kids is the biggest one you will ever make. But the key word there is "you." Your life, your decision.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

mychisangel said:


> One of my daughters has asked me if it would bother me if she never intended to have children and I told her her of course not, that I respect her and love her unconditionally and she has the right to make her own choices in life. She said she could possibly change her mind later but that was how she felt at that time. She has some older friends who seem very happy 'childless' and have a very full and busy life.


See? I knew you were a good mom.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

My guy constantly tells me that i baby and spoil Chico...thats right  some people just dont understand....but you were cool about it....you go girl


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry, to hear bout your family members being so incensitive. the way the world is today why would they want to subject you to having a child. That should be up to you. I personally at this date and age I wouldnt. I'd have more Chi's lol  . For those who make fun of my furkids i place them in their arms fast and say oh please watch him/her a sec make sure he/she dont jump off of you wouldnt want him/her to break a leg and leave them in the room alone a few :lol: When i come back they are all mushy and lovey dovey. And for those who arent well, they dont have to come here because this is the home of my furkids. My son had the nachos to ask me to put my Daytona in a bedroom because he wouldnt stop barking. I told him pack and go get his own apartment this his Daytonas home. The nerve. I get alot of slack from my daughter lol she hears me saying if you dont stop your going to go to bed. Thats when Sturgis and Lady get carried away with one another. My daughter says mom who are you talking to? I said, Lady and Sturgis. She said, umm.... Mom, you just asked them If they were going to stop Did you expect them to answer you?And if they arent you are telling them to go to bed. I told her excuse me! They know exactly what I am saying. geesh... 2 legged kids :?


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't mind people kidding me a little a grinning about it but no one is going to seriously tell me Marcus is "just a dog". He's my furbaby and he and I like it that way. It's one of the reasons I keep waffling on whether or not to get another one. I don't want our relationship to change at all.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

*omg*

I am so sorry you had to put up with that.,. believe me.. i have heard comments about my dog people calling them little rats and such.. you just have to let it go if y=they can't respect your dog.. they are not worth being respected.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> mychisangel said:
> 
> 
> > One of my daughters has asked me if it would bother me if she never intended to have children and I told her her of course not, that I respect her and love her unconditionally and she has the right to make her own choices in life. She said she could possibly change her mind later but that was how she felt at that time. She has some older friends who seem very happy 'childless' and have a very full and busy life.
> ...


LOL :lol: My kids certainly wouldn't have agreed with that at times in their teenage years. Believe me, if anyone's kids are pre-teen years, be warned - the best is yet to come!!! We all survived tho' and I do have a wonderful relationship with all our grown family and it's definitely easier being a grandmother than a mother. I wouldn't be without any of my kids but I still think it would have been a lot less costly and easier having a family of 4 chis rather than 4 kid. :laughing5: :laughing8: :laughing2: :laughing1:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

To be a person that acts like your family did would be way unrespectful to you. I have a hard time with people that say Gadget is just a dog... sure he is a dog... I wanted a dog... I wanted a dog so I could love him spoil him and take him everywhere I go... 

I don't even like people telling me any thing negative about Gadget.. 

One lady today asked me why I didn't crop his ears... I told her that you don't crop chihuahuas ears they stand up naturally.. she went into this now way you have to crop them or they aren't really chiihuahuas.. I looked at her and rolled my eyes and walked away.. I would have said something that probably would have gotten me kicked out of the store...


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Ughhh!!! Some people just don't understand, and I'm pretty sure there are things about them we won't understand. I say forget about them and give Gizmo tons of hugz from Seiah and me.


----------



## chiwawa_xoxo (Jul 19, 2005)

I can't stand people like that who think it's wrong not to want children. I plan not to have my own kids, but I might eventually adopt and it will probably be international, because I think there's enough children in the world that need love and a home. And people are always looking at me with confusion because they don't understand why I don't want to have kids like everybody else. It gets so agrivating explaining myself sometimes that I just don't, it's not my problem.
The "Christian thing to do" would be to accept people, differences and all, and not judge or be unnecessarly rude. But I guess they were absent that day in church. :roll: 
You're not hurting anyone by loving your dog like a human being. So don't let them get to you. It's their problem, not yours. They need to lighten up and realize that not everyone is the same and that different isn't a bad thing.. it's refreshing. :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

some people are so ingnorant .... :roll: 

i bet you are feeling bad about this (because it's family) but you were right !!
everybody in my family understands how i feel about my dogs ......they are my babies and i take no interference of any kind .....

kisses nat


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Aw, I feel for you. Glad you stood up for yourself and stuck to your guns!


----------

